# Bestes Kidsbike unter 1000 Euro



## LockeTirol (17. April 2021)

Hallo Leute 

Ich habe gerade überlegt, welches Kinderbike zwischen 900 und 1000 Euro wohl das beste ist. Ich selbst bin ja ziemlich mit VPACE verheiratet, werde aber von Bekannten immer wieder um Rat gefragt. Von Leuten halt, die nicht unbedingt ein VPACE Max benötigen. Die Bikes sollten leicht sein, eine Federgabel und möglichst hydraulische Scheinbenbremsen haben. 20, 24 und 26". Einsatzzweck allgemeines rumheizen und Familientouren, ohne sportliche Ambitionen.

Ich empfehle dann meistens die Woom Off Air. Allerdings auch, weil ich mich nicht wirklich bei dem Thema auskenne.

Was denkt ihr dazu? Und warum?


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (18. April 2021)

Wir sind mit den Kania/Pyro immer gut gefahren. 20“, 24“ large, 26“ und parallel 26“ large. In blau waren die auch gut zwischen Mädchen und Jungs wechselbar. (26large in schwarz matt).

bei den Mädchen war das Gewicht entscheidend, der Sohn bekam ne Federgabel am 26“. Er wollte mit den Jungs ins Gelände und springen (und es musste cool sein).

Gewicht... da ginge aber beim Kania noch weniger ... hab ich beim 27.5“ Aufbau der Schwester gesehen.

bei uns Kaufgrund: Gewicht ..Gewicht ..Gewicht und weitervererbbarkeit zu den Geschwistern (das war mit dem blau perfekt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (18. April 2021)

Ich finde das Naloo Hill Bill recht spannend. Die sind preislich unter Tausend. Alle mit Scheibenbremse, das 24er und 26er haben 'ne rst f1rst. Und die Geo ist auch nicht so altbacken wie bei den ansonten guten Pyros und Co...
Je nach Bedarf braucht kann man das dem Bedarf (Übersetzung, Gewicht) enstprechend tuenen. Nicht ganz so dolle find ich die mit 160mm doch recht lange Kurbel am 26er...
Aber ohne Kompromisse geht's in der Preisklasse eh nicht...


----------



## LockeTirol (18. April 2021)

Ja stimmt, die Naloo hatte ich nicht so auf dem Schirm 👌


----------



## sebhunter (18. April 2021)

Woom Off Air...die kannst nähmlich nach 2 Jahren wieder fast zum Neupreis weiterverkaufen😎


----------



## LockeTirol (18. April 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Woom Off Air...die kannst nähmlich nach 2 Jahren wieder fast zum Neupreis weiterverkaufen😎


Das weiß ich schon, nur warum sind die eigentlich so toll. Im Vergleich zum Naloo finde ich die ja eher schwach. 

Ist es das Marketing?


----------



## delphi1507 (18. April 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ist es das Marketing?


Das und nichts anderes... absolut hip bei nicht Bikenden Eltern... In meinen Augen gerade bei den kleinen Größen und deren Größen Empfehlung kernschr....or. wen mein kurzer laut denen auf 20" wechseln soll steigt er voraussichtlich spätestens auf 24" um...


----------



## sebhunter (18. April 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Naloo finde ich die ja eher schwach.


...und was konkret meinst du da?


----------



## LockeTirol (18. April 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> ...und was konkret meinst du da?


Vor allem die komische Geometrie. Steiler Lenkwinkel, flacher Sitzwinkel, lange Kettenstreben, sehr hoher Stack


----------



## sebhunter (18. April 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Vor allem die komische Geometrie. Steiler Lenkwinkel, flacher Sitzwinkel, lange Kettenstreben, sehr hoher Stack


Die LW und SW finde ich auch nicht so toll. 
Beim Stack, BBdrop und Knick im Sitzrohr hat sich Woom imho aber tatsächlich was gedacht; das gibt den Kindern viel mehr ein sicheres Gefühl auf dem Bike. 
Und damit sind wir hier natürlich bei der Zielgruppe für diese Bikes. Ich denke die richten sich eher an Kinder die mit MTB anfangen, dafür finde ich die auch genau richtig und durchdacht.
Für Kinder von amitioniert bikenden Eltern, die mit 10 schon im Verein Wettkämpfe fahren ist das natürlich garnix😉


----------



## delphi1507 (18. April 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Die LW und SW finde ich auch nicht so toll.
> Beim Stack, BBdrop und Knick im Sitzrohr hat sich Woom imho aber tatsächlich was gedacht; das gibt den Kindern viel mehr ein sicheres Gefühl auf dem Bike.
> Und damit sind wir hier natürlich bei der Zielgruppe für diese Bikes. Ich denke die richten sich eher an Kinder die mit MTB anfangen, dafür finde ich die auch genau richtig und durchdacht.
> Für Kinder von amitioniert bikenden Eltern, die mit 10 schon im Verein Wettkämpfe fahren ist das natürlich garnix😉


Also zumindest die wooms bis 20" mit dem viel zu hohen Lenker machen es den Kids meiner Meinung nach viel schwerer gerade aus zu fahren, die meisten die man mit den Rädern hier sieht Eiern von rechts nach links...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebhunter (18. April 2021)

...meiner ist jedenfalls mit 24er extrem gut geradeaus gefahren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2021)

Ich werde bald vergleichen. Das Woom Off Air 5 (mit Vpace Federgabel) und das Vpace Max 27.5.  Mein Sohn müsste auf letzteres eigentlich bald drauf passen. Bin gespannt wie er sich damit anstellt. Mit dem Woom kommt er eigentlich ganz gut klar.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. April 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> ...meiner ist jedenfalls mit 24er extrem gut geradeaus gefahren.


Hast meinen Post schon gelesen? Bis 20" sind diese dämlich hohen Lenker verbaut... Bei 24" soweit ich das im Kopf hab normale, auch wenn der Steuersatz schon wieder irgendwas spezielles ist...


----------



## Ivenl (18. April 2021)

Neu:
BMC blast ist preislich wirklich gut.
Gebraucht:
Supurb und hot pepper. Die pepper Räder haben ne 1*8 Schaltung, RST First Air und kosten nur um 200€
26:
Ältere Specialized stumpjumper und Canyon grand Canyon wmn


----------



## Schnegge (18. April 2021)

Mir fällt nich das Creig von Islabike ein... Leider gibt es von dem keine Geometriedaten. Sieht aber nach einer brauchbaren Geometrie aus... Keine Ahnung wie es dort mittlerweile mit Verfügbarkeit und Versand runter von der Insel aussieht


----------



## daniel77 (18. April 2021)

Naloo sind leider unnötig schwer.
Woom ist meiner Meinung nach völlig overrated und wirklich schlecht im Vergleich zu z.B. einem Pyro 16 oder 20.

Wir hatten als 16er ein Pepperbike, war ok.
Als 20er ein Kania/Pyro, top Bike, wurde von mir erleichtert, leider keine Scheibenbremse...
Als 24er haben wir, unter anderem, ein Force Forkys 24 selbst aufgebaut. Für die investierten 350€ ist es super!

Unser zweiter Sohn wird auf einen Canyon Offspring 16 starten und ab 20“ auf Vpace wechseln. Danach wird er den Führpark vom Grossen  (Vpace Max26, RM Reaper 24 und Force Forkys) erben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (18. April 2021)

https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-scale-rc-600-bike
		


Gestern für meinen Sohn bekommen. 9,8kg incl. Pedale.


----------



## joglo (19. April 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> ... werde aber von Bekannten immer wieder um Rat gefragt. Von Leuten halt, die nicht unbedingt ein VPACE Max benötigen. Die Bikes sollten leicht sein, eine Federgabel und möglichst hydraulische Scheinbenbremsen haben. 20, 24 und 26". Einsatzzweck allgemeines rumheizen und Familientouren, ohne sportliche Ambitionen.


geht mir auch so, und ne einfache Antwort ist schwierig.
Selber will ich ja sogar unbedingt basteln und kaufe mir meistens gebrauchte Bikes und Teile.

Deshalb hatte ich mir neulich ne Liste erstellt für bezahlbare auch auch halbwegs brauchbare Räder dies im Radladen neu gibt:

*26ziger Mountainbike*
mit Federgabel und Disc-Brakes, 800-1000€

Kubikes 26 Trail, 1000€ https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-26S/
Trek Superfly 26, 800€, leider letzes Jahr ausgelaufen https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/bikes/mountainbikes/kids-mountainbikes/superfly-26/p/17208/
KTM Wildspeed disc 26, 580€!, https://www.ktm-bikes.at/de/bikes/d...-met-black-fire-orange-9-g-shimano-altus-2021
hier noch kaufbar und nur 620€ teuer
https://badbikes-online.de/epages/d006b20b-4aed-4f31-a252-c39c757446d7.sf/?
Pyro X13, 1000€, leider aktuell nur noch mit Starrgabel, https://pyrobikes.de/twentysix-medium/
Whyte Bikes 403 bzw. 405, 800€ bzw 1200€, https://www.whytebikes.de/bikes/hardtail/26-trail-400/463/403-granite-v2 bzw. https://www.whytebikes.de/bikes/hardtail/26-trail-400/510/405-one-v3?c=112
Woom6 Off Air, 1000€, https://woombikes.com/shop/product/501010200606-woom-off-air-6-b2c-1369
Isla Creig 26, 1000GBP, https://www.islabikes.co.uk/products/creig-26
Naloo HillBill 26, 1000€, https://www.naloobikes.com/bikes/hill-bill/kindervelo-naloo-hill-bill-26-1x9-speed
Frog Bikes MTB 69, 780€, https://www.frogbikes.de/Mountain-Bike-Frog-MTB-69

*27.5 er*

Orbea Laufey Junior 27, ~1000€ https://www.orbea-versand.de/Fahrra...ey-Junior-27-Zoll-H20-2021-Blue-Grey-Red.html
Eighshot X-coady 275, ~800€ https://www.eightshot.de/eightshot-x-coady-275-disc
Superior Team 27 oder Superior 27 Junior, ~1100€ https://superiorbikes.eu/de/2020/junior/team-27-issue/matte-black-chrome-team-red
Scott Scale 710, XS oder S, ~1000€ https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-scale-710-bike
Islabikes - Creig 27, 1100GBP, https://www.islabikes.co.uk/products/creig-27
Pyro - B.14, ab 1300€ https://pyrobikes.de/b-14/
Weder komplett noch alles in den heutigen Corona-Bike-Boom Zeiten auch lieferbar, aber eben als Anregung besser als Bekannte in nächstbesten Radladen irgendein schlechtes und sackschweres Cube-Bike für den Nachwuchs aufschwatzen zu lassen.

Für 20 und 24 hatte ich sowas auch, aber Modelle, Links und Verfügbarkeit ändern sich so schnell...


----------



## chubv (19. April 2021)

@joglo 
Danke für die schöne Aufstellung


----------



## MartinT85 (7. Juli 2021)

Was haltet ihr vom Trek Martin 8: https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...country-mountainbikes/marlin/marlin8/p/34649/

Oder Giant STP 26 








						STP 26 (2021) |  Trail Bike | Giant Bicycles DE
					

Es ist schnell, haltbar und fühlt sich total leichtfüßig an: Das überarbeitete STP verschafft dir neuen Schwung, um deine Skills zu verbessern und mit noch mehr Style zu würzen. Der schnörkellose ALUXX Alurahmen kommt g...




					www.giant-bicycles.com
				




Mein Sohn hat jetzt Orbea Team Disc 24 mit RST First. Hier hat er auch bereits 10 Gänge. 
Ich denke 12 wäre  eine große und gute Steigerung für ihn


----------



## Affekopp (7. Juli 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Naloo sind leider unnötig schwer.
> Woom ist meiner Meinung nach völlig overrated und wirklich schlecht im Vergleich zu z.B. einem *Pyro 16 *oder 20.



Mein kleiner hat mit dem *Pyro Sixteen* angefangen und das war wirklich ein absolut tolles Rad. Super leicht, sehr hochwertig aufgebaut mit dem tiefen Einstig genau das was die Kids beim lernen brauchen. Ein Top Paket für den Preis und nochmal ein deutliche Sprung zu den (auch sehr guten) Whooms im Bekanntenkreis. Für mich mit das Beste Rad was in 16 Zoll verfügbar ist!

Daher bin ich erstmal bei der Marke geblieben und habe mir das *Pyro Twenty Ultralight *mit Felgenbremse für den Zwerg geholt. Die Marke/der Händler war sehr kulant und ich konnte das Bike ohne Schaltung kaufen und konnte (wertigere) Restekiste Teile verbaut. Ebenfalls ein tolles Rad und meines Erachtens braucht es in diesem Sektor/Alter noch nicht zwingend eine Federgabel oder Scheibenbremsen. Ich hatte früher auch keine und bin überall durch (und lebe noch).

Als nächstes würde es schwer, aber ich habe hier noch sehr hochwertige Teile in der Restekiste. Das wird direkt ein sehr kompaktes 26 Zoll... dann auch mit Gabel!


----------



## Catch_Me (29. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin mal so frei (um kein neuen Beitrag aufzumachen)...
Welches bike wäre denn eher zu empfehlen...
Scott Scale rc 400 pro bike 24"  oder Naloo Hill Bill MK2 24"  ?


----------



## Ivenl (29. Oktober 2021)

Catch_Me schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei (um kein neuen Beitrag aufzumachen)...
> Welches bike wäre denn eher zu empfehlen...
> Scott Scale rc 400 pro bike 24"  oder Naloo Hill Bill MK2 24"  ?


Das Scott würde ich nicht holen, höherer Wertverlust und für die Ausstattung zu teuer, dann schon eher woom Off oder kubikes trail.


----------



## Catch_Me (29. Oktober 2021)

Kubikes hätte über 1kg weniger Gewicht bei fast gleichem Preiß (im Vergleich zum Off air). Muß mal die Geometrie von den beiden Vergleichen.
Das Woom ist ja angeblich etwas unbeliebter als die Kubikes.
Wie steht das Naloo zum Woom und Kubikes?


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Oktober 2021)

Catch_Me schrieb:


> Kubikes hätte über 1kg weniger Gewicht bei fast gleichem Preiß (im Vergleich zum Off air). Muß mal die Geometrie von den beiden Vergleichen.
> Das Woom ist ja angeblich etwas unbeliebter als die Kubikes.
> Wie steht das Naloo zum Woom und Kubikes?


Schon alleine die Geo Und Spezialteile des woom lassen es rausfallen! Wenn 8ch wool glauben würde, würde mein 6jahroger jetzt auf 20" wechseln und erst jetzt in den Genuss einer Schaltung Kommen! Er wechselt jetzt auf 24" und genießt alle Vorteile! Gewicht wird absolut überbewertet, es sei denn die Kids müssen das Rad selbst über 2 Stockwerke rauf und runter tragen🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## Catch_Me (29. Oktober 2021)

Das Naloo hat ja eine ähnliche Geo wie das Vpace. Gibt's vllt. einen Vergleich der Geo Naloo-Kubike? Find die beide ziemlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (29. Oktober 2021)

Catch_Me schrieb:


> Das Naloo hat ja eine ähnliche Geo wie das Vpace. Gibt's vllt. einen Vergleich der Geo Naloo-Kubike? Find die beide ziemlich gut.


Hatten ein ku als 16" und waren soweit zufrieden! Würde aber nach der Erfahrung mit meiner Tochter nur noch Räder mit hydraulischer Scheibenbremse kaufen. Seit dem ist jegliches jammern aua meine Hände hinfällig!


----------



## Chefkochender (29. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, wir haben drei Kids und mittlerweile ein wenig Erfahrung mit den Kinderrädern.

Bisher hatten wir kubike 14, 20 und 24 zoll (davon zzt sogar zwei, beide mit Federgabel aufgerüstet). Nen 16er kania und noch ein Kinder BMX von Radio Dice. Grundsätzlich waren wir mit allen Rädern zufrieden, die kubikes hatten aber immer wieder Probleme mit abspringender Kette bei kleineren Sprüngen und Treppen und so. Das konnte durch neue Kurbeln von kubike zum halben Preis aber an allen Rädern sehr zuverlässig gelöst werden (habe die Modelle der kurbeln gerade nicht im Kopf, alt war Silber, die neuen schwarz von 52parts). 

Großer Vorteil dieser speziellen Kindermarken ist der wirklich hervorragende Wiederverkaufswert. Die Räder gehen bei uns durch drei Kids und können hinterher (den permanenten Preissteigerungen gedankt) nach ein paar Jahren, aber bei guter Pflege und Wartung, fast wieder zum ehemaligen Kaufpreis verkauft werden.

Gerade für kleine Kids ist das Gewicht in meinen Augen die ausschlaggebende Größe, ob das Radeln auch Freude macht.

Nachdem ich nun aber auf der Suche nach einem etwas größerem Rad für meinen Junior (zzt. 140cm groß) war, und der Markt ziemlich leergefegt bzw. teilweise auch maßlos überteuert war, habe ich auch nach kleinen Damen MTB gesucht. Da gibt es auch mit xs Rahmen einiges an Auswahl und das auch zu realistischen Preisen. Manchmal sind die Farben dann zwar sehr feminin, muss den Kids halt gefallen. So habe ich gerade ein super carbon hardtail für einen echt angemessenen Preis erstehen können.

Gruß David


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Oktober 2021)

Chefkochender schrieb:


> Gerade für kleine Kids ist das Gewicht in meinen Augen die ausschlaggebende Größe, ob das Radeln auch Freude macht.


Unsere Kids fahren nicht die leichtesten Räder, aber mit passender Geo und ergonomisch eingestellten Sattel, die fahren deutlich mehr und weiter als ihre Altersgenossen. Gerade eine richtige Position des Sattels und passender Übersetzung sind meiner Beobachtung nach Wesentlich wichtiger als reine Gewicht. Beim 16" z.b. hab ich nach nicht Mal 2 Wochen beim 2. Gleich wieder die Automatix (1kg plus etwa) verbaut, und er kam so viel besser zurecht🤷🏻‍♂️. Meine große mittlerweile 1,47 fährt seit 1,37 ein xs fully nicht wirklich leicht, fährt aber mit ihren gerade 10 Touren mit 57km 500hm mit ohne Probleme der kleine mit 6 30-40km mit 300hm... Ja die große würde sicherlich mit einem HT noch weiter fahren, dafür würde sie bergab einen großen Teil der Sicherheit die ihr das fully gibt Verlieren. Auch der kleine fährt mit dem suburb und Federgabel nicht die leichteste Variante, ihm taugt es aber! 



Chefkochender schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun aber auf der Suche nach einem etwas größerem Rad für meinen Junior (zzt. 140cm groß) war, und der Markt ziemlich leergefegt bzw. teilweise auch maßlos überteuert war, habe ich auch nach kleinen Damen MTB gesucht. Da gibt es auch mit xs Rahmen einiges an Auswahl und das auch zu realistischen Preisen. Manchmal sind die Farben dann zwar sehr feminin, muss den Kids halt gefallen. So habe ich gerade ein super carbon hardtail für einen echt angemessenen Preis erstehen können.
> 
> Gruß David


Ja diese leider teil-weise sehr femininen Farben nerfen, es gibt ja auch Jungs die Frühzeitig umsteigen wollen. Wir haben zum Glück was grünes ergattert. Da ist das kein Problem, und das nächste in silber steht schon in den Startlöchern. Das hat aber noch Zeit aktuell nutzt sie etwa 11cm der 15 cm dropper Stütze. Auch unnötiges Gewicht in Augen einiger, ihr taugt es aber bei unseren Mittelgebirgs Touren sehr. 

Ich wurde weit mehr Augenmerk auf Geo und Sitzposition legen als aufs reine Gewicht.


----------



## Chefkochender (29. Oktober 2021)

Hängt wahrscheinlich auch vom Alter ab. Bei dem Gewichtsargument hatte ich eher die wirklich kleinen Kids im Blick. Besonders den Einstieg ins Fahrradfahren bzw das Erlernen dessen. Wenn Sie sicher fahren können wird das Gewicht sicherlich weniger wichtig, bzw andere Faktoren kommen zunehmend ins Spiel. Wir haben aber auch sehr zierliche und eher kleine Kinder, daher war mir das immer wichtig.
Dass der Sattel richtig eingestellt ist, versteht sich natürlich von selbst bei halbwegs radinteressierten Eltern. Ist aber tatsächlich wirklich selten zu sehen im Alltag, viele Eltern meinen anscheinend dass die Füße am besten noch ganzflächig auf den Boden kommen müssen wenn das Kind auf dem Sattel sitzt. Dass das pedalieren in Froschhaltung dann eher schwierig ist, scheinen viele Leute nicht zu sehen.
Gruß David


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Oktober 2021)

Chefkochender schrieb:


> Hängt wahrscheinlich auch vom Alter ab. Bei dem Gewichtsargument hatte ich eher die wirklich kleinen Kids im Blick. Besonders den Einstieg ins Fahrradfahren bzw das Erlernen dessen. Wenn Sie sicher fahren können wird das Gewicht sicherlich weniger wichtig, bzw andere Faktoren kommen zunehmend ins Spiel. Wir haben aber auch sehr zierliche und eher kleine Kinder, daher war mir das immer wichtig.
> Dass der Sattel richtig eingestellt ist, versteht sich natürlich von selbst bei halbwegs radinteressierten Eltern. Ist aber tatsächlich wirklich selten zu sehen im Alltag, viele Eltern meinen anscheinend dass die Füße am besten noch ganzflächig auf den Boden kommen müssen wenn das Kind auf dem Sattel sitzt. Dass das pedalieren in Froschhaltung dann eher schwierig ist, scheinen viele Leute nicht zu sehen.
> Gruß David


Meine sind auch eher auf der leichten Seite des Lebens  angefangen hat der kurze mit 2 1/2. Klar ist ein stahl pucky noch Mal ne andere Liga und das KU 16 war von Haus aus schon Recht leicht. Beide haben aber den leichteren gang durch die Automatix an hügeln geschätzt, und der kleine auch beim hinterher kommen in der Ebene... Die große hat da wenig Rücksicht genommen... Und tut sie heute auch noch nicht (auf mich)🤣. 

Genau diese Satteleinstellungen mit dem ganzen Fuß wird ja auch immer empfohlen 🤦... Genau so wie in der Schule in dem Heftchen der Verkehrswacht auch immer noch der Rücktritt als vorteilhaft bezeichnet ist... 😱. Da steht das auch noch Mal drin mit der Sattel Position... Nach dem ersten lernen kann man das Stück für Stück Recht schnell dem Optimum angleichen. Meine große meckert schon wenn der Sattel 1cm zu niedrig ist Rum...


----------



## Catch_Me (31. Oktober 2021)

Zu Kubike...ist die Shimano XT den Aufpreis wert, oder tut's die Deore auch? Hat jemand Erfahrung ?


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Oktober 2021)

Catch_Me schrieb:


> Zu Kubike...ist die Shimano XT den Aufpreis wert, oder tut's die Deore auch? Hat jemand Erfahrung ?


Xt Lässt sich schon deutlich besser schalten, ggf auch eine größere Bandbreite möglich?


----------



## Ivenl (31. Oktober 2021)

Catch_Me schrieb:


> Zu Kubike...ist die Shimano XT den Aufpreis wert, oder tut's die Deore auch? Hat jemand Erfahrung ?


Kein Upgrade ist den Aufpreis wert, kann man immer billiger selbst verbauen.


----------



## Catch_Me (31. Oktober 2021)

Die Bandbreite ist jetzt nicht so wichtig denke ich mal, eher die Leichtigkeit. Aber ich vermute mal das die Deore für den Anfang reichen sollte (hoffe ich mal). Leider hab keine Möglichkeit die auszuprobieren. Der Aufpreis ist jetzt auch nicht gering.
Und von der Geo sind Naloo und Kubike ja sehr ähnlich, so das ich zum Kubike tendiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (31. Oktober 2021)

Catch_Me schrieb:


> Die Bandbreite ist jetzt nicht so wichtig denke ich mal, eher die Leichtigkeit.


Kommt auf die Region an🙈 ich würde hier sagen Bandreite ist durch nichts zu ersetzen außer durch noch mehr Bandbreite!


----------

